# Pam Am Boeing 707 Trip Report MIA-JFK



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 2, 2015)

Found this one on the Web: http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/262840/.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 2, 2015)

Interesting. I've flown various 727s, 737s, 747s, 757s, 767s, 777s, and 787s but never a 707.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 2, 2015)

My first jet trip on Pan Am was on a 707 (in Coach) back when Pan Am was considered one of the top airlines in the World!

Excellent service from the Stewardesses, ( that was their official title then, not PC now!), good food and very comfortable seats with plenty of knee room! PanAm Flight #1 used to circle the Globe!


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jim, why do you double post?


----------



## jis (Mar 3, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> My first jet trip on Pan Am was on a 707 (in Coach) back when Pan Am was considered one of the top airlines in the World!
> 
> Excellent service from the Stewardesses, ( that was their official title then, not PC now!), good food and very comfortable seats with plenty of knee room! PanAm Flight #1 used to circle the Globe!


I have been on long haul 707 flights (Air India and BOAC) between India and the US back in 65/66. Excellent service on both.
Been on PA 2, which used to go around the world the other way, but in the 747 era. Currently United owns those rights that made PA 1/2 possible. In mid 90s they briefly use such to resurrect those flights as UA 1/2.


----------



## railiner (Mar 3, 2015)

Very interesting....note that the flight was a 'ferry' move, and the author an employee......PanAm was restricted from carrying local passengers domestically in those days of regulation...

They may have had some revenue flights from New York to South America stopping in Miami, but revenue passengers all had to be travelling internationally...


----------



## RichardK (Apr 17, 2015)

It looks like the first officer didn't make it to band practice back at the high school that day.


----------



## jis (Apr 17, 2015)

Thinking back I just realized that the only variety of 707 that I have never been on is the 720. I have been on both the 3xx (Pratt & Whitney) and the 4xx (Rolls-Royce) variants on Air India, and the 4xx variant on BOAC. In the same era also flew on the Super VC-10 of BOAC, the Caravelle of Air France, and BAC-111 of BEA. And oh yes, a Convair 880 of TWA!


----------



## railiner (Apr 18, 2015)

jis said:


> Thinking back I just realized that the only variety of 707 that I have never been on is the 720. I have been on both the 3xx (Pratt & Whitney) and the 4xx (Rolls-Royce) variants on Air India, and the 4xx variant on BOAC. In the same era also flew on the Super VC-10 of BOAC, the Caravelle of Air France, and BAC-111 of BEA. And oh yes, a Convair 880 of TWA!


Nice variety! How come you didn't give Douglas a break?


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2015)

Just did not get any Douglas on that trip back in 65-66. Since then I have been on many variety of DC-8, DC-9, DC-10 and MD-11.

The only other interesting type on that trip was a short hop on a Viscount.

Incidentally, back then we took a very very unusual routing from Delhi to London. The normal routing back then used to be Delhi to Cairo or Beirut, and then onto London. The route we took was Delhi - Moscow - London, and naturally that was the first time I flew over the Stans, though most of them were part of the USSR back then. At Moscow airport (SVO) the Air India 707 was the only commercial jet at the airport! It flew this route twice a week. Little did I know back then that I'd be flying non stop from US to Delhi/Mumbai over essentially the same route regularly 50 years later!


----------

